# hoodwinking expenses



## Alladine

Bonjour,
Voici une utilisation curieuse, me semble-t-il du verbe _hoodwink_ : 
_Hoodwinking expenses does not create wealth._
Contexte : Dans _The millionaire fastlane, _DJDeMarco explique que pour s'enrichir, l'idée n'est pas de "vivre chichement" (se restreindre, clairement) mais de "contrôler ses dépenses" tout en faisant exploser ses revenus. Tant que les revenus croissent bien plus que les dépenses, tout va bien. Le problème c'est que beaucoup de gens qui ont un emploi en entreprise n'ont aucun impact possible sur une façon de faire exploser leurs revenus, alors en général ils se rattrapent sur la seule chose sur laquelle ils peuvent avoir un certain contrôle, c'est leurs dépenses - d'où une dégradation de leur style de vie. 
Après la phrase ci-dessus, que je voudrais traduire en français, il dit : _Exploding income and controlling expenses creates wealth.
_
Mon essai :_ Ce n'est pas tailler dans les dépenses qui crée de la richesse. C'est faire exploser ses revenus et contrôler ses dépenses._
C'est l'idée, me semble-t-il, mais je ne retrouve pas dans "tailler dans" le sens de "Hoodwinking" = tricking, deceiving. Pouvez-vous m'aider ?
Merci,
Alladine


----------



## ForeverHis

Bonjor Alladine,

Oui, c'est bien l'idée. À vrai dire, cet usage de 'hoodwinking' est vraiment bizarre. À mon avis, il n'a pas  vraiment de sens en anglais. Peut-être un truc comme "Ne vous trompez pas. Ce n'est pas en taillant dans les dépenses..."


----------



## Kelly B

Agreed, hoodwink (tromper, ou parfois aveugler) doesn't make sense there. I suppose he means lésiner but that's only based on the context  rather than any definition I know of that word.


----------



## Alladine

Thank you both, great! It's always more comfortable to have confirmation from natives. Following Foreverhis's idea, I could maybe put: _"Ne vous laissez pas duper : ce n'est pas en taillant dans les dépenses..." _but is it necessary?
On the other hand, I don't think that_ lésiner _would fit here: the author is not saying "ne lésinez pas...", just "don't think that by being thrifty, you're going to get rich", but he's not encouraging to spend a lot either (which would be conveyed by "ne lésinez pas").


----------



## ForeverHis

Alladine said:


> _"Ne vous laissez pas duper : ce n'est pas en taillant dans les dépenses..." _but is it necessary?


 Non, ce n'est pas nécessaire, mais j'aime bien.


----------



## Itisi

Alors d'un côté, 'ce n'est pas en taillant dans les dépenses qu'on devient riche', et de l'autre '...and controlling expenses creates wealth'.  Je ne comprends pas, ça me paraît contradictoire...?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

I agree that "hoodwinking expenses" is bizarre here, as, indeed, is "exploding" revenues.  It's a misuse of "hoodwink". And when you "explode" something, you usually destroy it. 
I went to the trouble of digging up some more of this text online. My conclusion was that I would control my expenses by not buying this book.


----------



## Laurent2018

Bonjour,

Je viens de m'inscrire sur le forum, spécialement pour approfondir mes connaissances en langue anglaise.
"hoodwink" signifie "embobiner" en langage imagé: vous faire tomber dans un piège pour dépenser.
A mon avis ce qui est visé ce sont les dépenses "forcées" que vous pouvez faire un peu par tentation ou faiblesse.
Mais finalement, n'est-ce pas en fait une grosse partie de nos dépenses, celles dont on aurait pu se passer?


----------



## Itisi

Bienvenue au forum, *Laurent* !

C'est judicieux, mais l'ennui est que le verbe est au singulier...  Ça donne à penser que 'hoodwinking' est un participe présent et pas un adjectif...


----------



## Laurent2018

Bonsoir Itisi,

Oui, c'est un participe présent; l'action de "hoodwink" est faite par qqn d'extérieur, celui qui porte la tentation de dépenser.
La traduction serait: "vous embobiner ne vous rend pas riche" et par extension: "se laisser embobiner......"
J'ai remarqué que la langue anglaise utilise des images et métaphores parfois hallucinantes d'inventivité et la dernière chose à faire est de traduire en mot-à-mot, avec le sens strict.D'ailleurs "hoodwink" en lui-même est déjà une image!!


----------



## Itisi

Mouais... Tous les anglophones sur ce fil sont d'accord pour dire que ça n'a pas de sens...


----------



## Laurent2018

Pourtant l'auteur a bien l'intention d'exprimer un message...
Il y a encore un sens, probablement dérivé, au mot "hoodwink" et c'est "en mettre plein la vue"...alors on parlerait de dépenses somptuaires?


----------



## ForeverHis

Laurent2018 said:


> Pourtant l'auteur a bien l'intention d'exprimer un message...
> Il y a encore un sens, probablement dérivé, au mot "hoodwink" et c'est "en mettre plein la vue"...alors on parlerait de dépenses somptuaires?


 Bonjour Laurent. En fait, cet auteur dit tant de bêtises. Il emploie abusivement la langue anglaise et invente des expressions vraiment bizarres, tout simplement. De plus, il augmente ses révenus en vendant ce livre idiot. 


Enquiring Mind said:


> My conclusion was that I would control my expenses by not buying this book.


  Same here!


----------



## Alladine

Rebonjour tout le monde,



Laurent2018 said:


> Il y a encore un sens, probablement dérivé, au mot "hoodwink" et c'est "en mettre plein la vue"...alors on parlerait de dépenses somptuaires?



On n'est pas du tout dans les dépenses "somptuaires" au contraire ! L'auteur dit que (et là ça répondra peut-être au questionnement d'Itisi ?) il ne faut pas s'imaginer qu'"en se serrant la ceinture grave" (permettez-moi d'imiter son style... ), on va s'enrichir - réflexe classique de M. Tout le monde qui voudrait bien être "riche"(_Hoodwinking expenses does not..._). En revanche, il faut s'arranger pour avoir toujours ses revenus qui augmentent plus que ses dépenses...(_exploding income and controlling expenses._..), ce qui est somme toute assez logique. (Notez, Enquiring Mind, que je ne suis que la modeste traductrice, et qu'hélas je ne vais pas, moi, m'enrichir en traduisant ce livre, hélas...  Et je vous assure qu'il y a  tout de même des choses intéressantes dedans !)


----------



## Laurent2018

Bonjour Alladine, 

Soit on est dans les quiproquos soit on tourne en rond!
"hoodwink" n'a jamais signifié "tailler dans" mais bien "inciter -malicieusement- quelqu'un à faire qqch" d'où l'idée de triche, tromperie ou aveuglement.
De fait, en multipliant les dépenses somptuaires (qui en mettent plein la vue) on triche -peut-être- sur son statut personnel, mais l'évidence c'est que ça ne rend pas plus riche: l'auteur ne dit rien d'autre.
Notez que sur ce point, il a peut-être tort, car faire de l'esbrouffe, ça peut être payant dans certains milieux.


----------



## Itisi

*
Laurent,

hoodwink [sb]* _vtr   informal_ (deceive, trick) tromper⇒, frauder⇒ _vtr   _avoir⇒ _vtr_
  Il m'a eu avec son gadget qui ne marche pas.

Si 'hoodwinking' est un  verbe, un participe présent, alors, 'expenses est l'objet*.  Ça n'a pas de sens...

Si 'hoodwinking est un adjectif, et expenses ets le sujet, on devrait avoir 'do not' et pas 'does not'.  Ça ne marche pas (et je me répète, là).

Alors, voilà, on essaye de faire avec ça... (Moi, je n'y arrive pas...)

Edited: * Pardon, pas le sujet, mais l'objet !


----------



## Laurent2018

Je pense que "expenses" est le *complément* de hoodwinking (qu'ici, il faut traduire par un infinitif)

Faire des dépenses qui impressionnent-aveuglent-trompent (les autres)...ne *crée *pas la richesse.


----------



## Alladine

Je suis d'accord sur le fait qu'"_expenses_" est le COD de _Hoodwinking_ (qui est le sujet de _does not create_). Le problème c'est qu'en général, ce verbe a pour COD une personne, je crois que c'est là que son emploi est criticable. Maintenant il me semble que ma proposition du post 4, entérinée par ForeverHis au post 5, reste valable...


----------



## Itisi

Laurent2018 said:


> Je pense que "expenses" est le *complément* de hoodwinking (qu'ici, il faut traduire par un infinitif)
> 
> Faire des dépenses qui impressionnent-aveuglent-trompent (les autres)...ne *crée *pas la richesse.


Cette traduction ne correspond pas à 'expenses' comme complément de hoodwinking, mais à 'hoodwinking' comme adjectif qui qualifie 'expenses'.


----------



## Laurent2018

Alladine,

Il est vrai que hoodwink, d'après les dictionnaires, ne peut avoir qu'une* personne* comme complément et je ne peux donc défendre mon interprétation.
Cependant "tailler dans" n'est pas bon non plus.
Reste peut-être ceci, qui respecte d'avantage l'auteur et le sens de hoodwink::
"(vous) entraîner-forcer-inciter-pousser à des dépenses ne fera pas (votre) richesse."
Comme dit plus haut, l'action de "forcer la main" provient d'un agent extérieur, puisque, il est vrai, hoodwinking ne peut pas non plus qualifier
"dépenses" (car pluriel). Si on accepte ce point de vue, alors l'auteur ne fait aucun usage "abusif" du mot.


----------



## Itisi

En fait; la phrase dit 'ce n'est pas en dupant les dépenses que etc'.  Mais comme *Alladine* ne peut pas mettre ça, elle a trouvé quelque chose qui a le mérite d'avoir un sens...


----------



## Laurent2018

Je pense que l'auteur -britannique?- doit connaître sa langue maternelle...on ne peut pas taxer son texte de "non-sens".
Expenses ne peut être le complément de hoodwink, par contre un "vous" sous-entendu peut l'être si on s'écarte d'une traduction littérale.


----------



## Itisi

Laurent2018 said:


> Je pense que l'auteur -britannique?- doit connaître sa langue maternelle...on ne peut pas taxer son texte de "non-sens".
> .


Américain ( My Story | MJ DeMarco).  Ceux/celles qui taxent sont texte de non-sens sur ce fil sont, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, tous anglophones et connaissent leur langue maternelle aussi !


Laurent2018 said:


> Expenses ne peut être le complément de hoodwink


Et pourtant, il l'est, et c'est bien ce qui gêne !


----------



## Laurent2018

Oui et encore plus gênant, c'est que Alladine elle-même ne voit pas de rapport entre "tailler dans" et hoodwink.
On a sans doute du mal à savoir précisément ce qu'il a voulu dire, mais on peut essayer d'en traduire l'idée.
Alladine, tu ne veux pas lui écrire? <joke>


----------



## Alladine

Laurent2018 said:


> Alladine, tu ne veux pas lui écrire?


Si je lui écrivais à chaque fois qu'il écrit quelque chose d'un peu bizarre, je n'aurais pas fini...

J'en reste à ceci qui est ce que je comprends indubitablement de l'ensemble de son raisonnement, (où _hoodwink _est plus traduit par la première partie de la phrase) :

_- Ne vous laissez pas duper : ce n'est pas tailler dans les dépenses qui est générateur de richesse. C'est faire exploser ses revenus tout en contrôlant ses dépenses. _


----------



## Alladine

Trouvée en fin de chapitre, une phrase qui résume différemment l'idée (on remarque que l'idée première de _Hoodwink _disparaît complètement) :

_Exponential income growth and expense management creates wealth - not just by curtailing expenses._


----------



## Laurent2018

Bonsoir,

Au moins je comprends, au plus je m'entête.
On s'est attaché au sens général "duper" de hoodwink, mais ce n'est pas le sens premier de ce mot.
Son sens premier est l'équivalent de "blindfold" et plus généralement "hide".
Le hic, c'est que ces significations sont obsolètes et certains auteurs malicieux -mais pas des moindres- utilisent parfois des mots dans leur sens obsolète.
En fait, ça fait un peu "savant". L'intérêt ici c'est que la syntaxe permet d'utiliser expenses en complément de hide...et l'idée serait du genre:
occulter-jeter un voile sur-ignorer-zapper...vos dépenses, etc....
Ce qui est très exactement ce que fait un acheteur compulsif: il ne se fait pas flouer mais quelque part il s'aveugle lui-même sur l'état de ses dépenses.
Cette interprétation peut-elle coller au contexte?


----------



## Kelly B

I really think you are spending too much time trying to analyze it when it seems clear to me that the author chose an inappropriate word and then used it incorrectly. Alladine wrote a French sentence that is consistent with the context, and I think that will have to suffice.


----------



## Laurent2018

You're sure? I'm no english native but I feel there is a search, almost an effort, to dig out that specific word: if there's a mistake, then it's really huge!


----------



## Kelly B

Given that we have two American English native speakers and two British English speakers saying so, yes, I'm pretty confident about it. I agree, it's a significant mistake.


----------

